# Mechanical Room journey.



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm starting the mechanical/pump/meter room on this job. I figure I'll try and take a picture or two daily so you guys can nit pick at it daily. Here is the first day. (3 hours- delivery and crane picks moving material to the basement ate up the first 5)


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wrong picture.... ha.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a hard hat. I'd come and help sometime but I think you're union aren't you?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> I have a hard hat. I'd come and help sometime but I think you're union aren't you?


I am. That's why I can stop and do photo shoots.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> I am. That's why I can stop and do photo shoots.


Just remember the republicans are trying so hard to do away with all labor unions,be glad there is a union for you to be in,if republicans get their way there will be no more unions at all,then republicans can put all that money in their already rich azz pockets,vote democrat:thumbup:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

sparky said:


> Just remember the republicans are trying so hard to do away with all labor unions,be glad there is a union for you to be in,if republicans get their way there will be no more unions at all,then republicans can put all that money in their already rich azz pockets,vote democrat:thumbup:


By and large, I think that horse has already left the barn.
According to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, as of last year there were 14.6 union workers in the US, 7.2 million of them on the public payroll.
The total full time workforce is approximately 120 million. 
And, the Dems aren't fully blameless. Can you say NFTA (Bill Clinton and the 103rd Congress, with Democratic majorities in both houses)?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Did you install that valve all by yourself and just using that floor jack and pipe stand?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Did you install that valve all by yourself and just using that floor jack and pipe stand?


Used a roust a bout. Built the spool and 90 on the valve then lifted into place.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

sparky said:


> Just remember the republicans are trying so hard to do away with all labor unions,be glad there is a union for you to be in,if republicans get their way there will be no more unions at all,then republicans can put all that money in their already rich azz pockets,vote democrat:thumbup:





Plumbus said:


> By and large, I think that horse has already left the barn.
> According to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, as of last year there were 14.6 union workers in the US, 7.2 million of them on the public payroll.
> The total full time workforce is approximately 120 million.
> And, the Dems aren't fully blameless. Can you say NFTA (Bill Clinton and the 103rd Congress, with Democratic majorities in both houses)?












*Let's keep in on topic and not derail Flyout's thread. Someone {another member}reported that this thread was becoming political. We have a Politics & Religion section for these discussions.*


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

You want to say something about politics, post it in the politics and religion section please


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Today we received the house pumps. Had to drop them down an unfinished stairwell, roll down a few hallways on furniture carts. Then use 1.5" steel pipe to roll into place on to the pad. 
Then we through up the 12" 90 with the 12" check valve. The pipe stands are temporary, but my permanent stands came out the wrong size. 

The tee continues on and picks up another 12" main. That is currently feeding the temp water for the building, so once I finish this whole line, I'll close the curb stop on one and make the other line live. The temp will come off an 8x4 tee.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

The 12"x 8" tee ties into the 12" 90° on the riser. The 8" drops, and will eventually have the dual check before the sprinklerfitters get it. 

And then my obligatory stand and pose photo. Fyi I'm 6'4.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> By and large, I think that horse has already left the barn.
> According to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, as of last year there were 14.6 union workers in the US, 7.2 million of them on the public payroll.
> The total full time workforce is approximately 120 million.
> And, the Dems aren't fully blameless. Can you say NFTA (Bill Clinton and the 103rd Congress, with Democratic majorities in both houses)?


Sorry fly out,I posted this before seeing bizzs comment,I'm done


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

sparky said:


> Newt Gingrich and the republican congress voted for it to pass didn't they:yes:


Can we talk politics elsewhere?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Can we talk politics elsewhere?


Yes I tried to delete it by editing but I see it didn't work,wouldn't have posted it but I saw bizzs comment after the fact,sorry:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Today's progress.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Are they Syncroflo pumps from FTI sales? Last BA said he wanted to see the union assembled sticker on them.....................


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Metropolitan Pump I believe


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

The bits and pieces probably come from the same place,they look real similar.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Today's progress.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Little bit of homework done before they let you loose in there I bet,looks good.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I can't even fathom working on plumbing of that size and weight and complexity. It's looking good Flyout!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Way too big for my blood!.. good job Flyout!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just about done.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

No obligatory pose or was your cameraman MIA?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Haha... Not many comments on this thread, so I was getting discouraged, so I didn't pose today.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Never get discouraged. You know we enjoy your pics. If you want more ball busting, I'm sure we can help you with that.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I was looking for some.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I would probably poop myself the first day on the job working on what you show us. Different world between what you and I do.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> I was looking for some.


Ok then ... that valve you put up today looks 1degree crooked. You hack! Lol.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

It actually was. We order up our spool pieces from our pre fab shop, one wasn't two holed. So we used two ratchet straps and pulled off the 12" 90° and heated the flange, worked like charm.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around how much water is going to be moved throughout that piping.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's 2 12" mains, reduces to 8. Comes out the pumps 6" but increases to 8" again.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anything 2.5" and up is Vic, everything else is copper.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

What is Vic?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Victalic pipe. Grooved.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

ok, i got one for you. our inspectors will not let us piggy back our hangers. hang one pipe off another.

great work buddy, i enjoyed the 2 years i worked for great lakes in Chicago. High rise work is wild, here in Michigan nowadays you dont see much over 15 floors.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Not much today...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

It's hard to type with my chin on the ground.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey Fly ... you been off work lately? Camerman still MIA? No progress? I wish i had more comments about your work, if i knew more about what i was looking at i would.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Real men use orange ladders.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

chonkie said:


> Hey Fly ... you been off work lately? Camerman still MIA? No progress? I wish i had more comments about your work, if i knew more about what i was looking at i would.


Waiting on a day we can shut down the water at the curb to finish the last little bit. 

I've been doing something else pretty cool, I'll take some pics today.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

chonkie said:


> Real men use orange ladders.


Real men are tall enough they don't need ladders.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Real men are tall enough they don't need ladders.


Worked on a couple of commercial jobs years ago where the combination of lower ceilings and me being 6'2" (and other co workers being tall) gave us plenty of opportunity to poke fun at the shorter coworkers by not needing a ladder. Standing on the floor I could hammer drill directly into an 8' hotel ceiling.

David


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Boo Hoo, being vertically challenged sucks,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

FD ladder truck needs a viagra.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Real men are tall enough they don't need ladders.


Lol. Real men are ok with having to use a step stool.


Can't wait to see the pics of new stuff.


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> Today's progress.


Your work looks great. Did you fab up the spool pieces as well? Looks like slip-on weld galv flanges? I've done welded black slip-on flanges but didn't know you could weld galv, we've only ever threaded or Vic'd when dealing with larger galv. Never that big though....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

GAN said:


> Boo Hoo, being vertically challenged sucks,,,,,,,,,,,,,


That musta been a helluva ride...

Weird but I found I couldn't do a ladder that didn't lean on something...
Put a bucket on it with a floor under me 100' up and no problem...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Been a while... so the room was nearly complete, then we get word that the rubber full face gaskets we were delivered were not the ones the engineer spec'd, so for the past few days, every piece of pipe and fitting has been unbolted, and gaskets have been swapped.

Good times. 

Also our roust a about's cable snapped (we believe it was vandilized) an a 12" 90° fell landing a few feet from my foot, but it bounced and rolled and caught me on the rebound. No break on my foot, but a DEEP bone bruise. I can work, so all I'd good. So... I'll take pics when the room is done.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I bet the safety director for the job you're on will ramps things up @Flyout to the point of shutting production down, looking at JSAs, rigging, lift inspections, harness inspections, tripping hazards, pinch points, etc etc. 

Glad you are ok, for the most part.


----------

